# Winner of the Xmas TT Forum Newsletter, 2009



## Jae

To all of you who opened the TT Forum Newsletter that was sent out last week, we have made the draw today (a little later than planned) and the lucky winner has been informed of their win.

Until the individual has confirmed that he will claim the prize, they will remain "anonymous", as if its not claimed, we will have to draw again!

As soon as they confirm, I will update this thread!

To all of you who missed out, better luck next time!!!

Merry Christmas to you all!!

Jae


*How was the draw done?*

There were 3905 entrants to the competition which were inserted into an XL Spreadsheet. Only the user ID was identifyable in the spreadsheet, along with the Timestamp and the ID of the Newsletter. Buero Gelb then picked a number between 1 and 3905 (inclusive) using a random number generator - that number was 1805. This was then used to pull the lucky winners contact details from the Forum.


----------



## jampott

FIX!!! :lol:


----------



## Jae

How did you work that one out? User who has been selected only recently joined the site!


----------



## jampott

Jae said:


> How did you work that one out? User who has been selected only recently joined the site!


I just hit 3 random letters on my keyboard. :lol:


----------



## audimad

Jae said:


> To all of you who opened the TT Forum Newsletter that was sent out last week, we have made the draw today (a little later than planned) and the lucky winner has been informed of their win.
> 
> Until the individual has confirmed that he will claim the prize, they will remain "anonymous", as if its not claimed, we will have to draw again!
> 
> As soon as they confirm, I will update this thread!
> 
> To all of you who missed out, better luck next time!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!!
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> *How was the draw done?*
> 
> There were 3905 entrants to the competition which were inserted into an XL Spreadsheet. Only the user ID was identifyable in the spreadsheet, along with the Timestamp and the ID of the Newsletter. Buero Gelb then picked a number between 1 and 3905 (inclusive) using a random number generator - that number was 1805. This was then used to pull the lucky winners contact details from the Forum.


 What forum newsletter? :?


----------



## jayTTapp

audimad said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you who opened the TT Forum Newsletter that was sent out last week, we have made the draw today (a little later than planned) and the lucky winner has been informed of their win.
> 
> Until the individual has confirmed that he will claim the prize, they will remain "anonymous", as if its not claimed, we will have to draw again!
> 
> As soon as they confirm, I will update this thread!
> 
> To all of you who missed out, better luck next time!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!!
> 
> Jae
> 
> 
> *How was the draw done?*
> 
> There were 3905 entrants to the competition which were inserted into an XL Spreadsheet. Only the user ID was identifyable in the spreadsheet, along with the Timestamp and the ID of the Newsletter. Buero Gelb then picked a number between 1 and 3905 (inclusive) using a random number generator - that number was 1805. This was then used to pull the lucky winners contact details from the Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> What forum newsletter? :?
Click to expand...

Hmm yes what forum newsletter...can I have a copy and enter???


----------



## wallstreet

ditto what newsletter?


----------



## mikeat45

i got one

(Welcome to the Xmas edition of The TT Forum Newsletter. We've been working with our sponsors to bring you some ideas for presents this year, or just to offer you a great deal before the VAT rises again by 2.5% on January 1st 2010! )
still didnt win tho


----------



## SAJ77

mikeat45 said:


> i got one
> 
> (Welcome to the Xmas edition of The TT Forum Newsletter. We've been working with our sponsors to bring you some ideas for presents this year, or just to offer you a great deal before the VAT rises again by 2.5% on January 1st 2010! )
> still didnt win tho


Me too via email


----------



## Jae

The Xmas newsletter was sent to all active users who opted in to recieve communication from the TT Forum via email. It may be that the email ended up in your Spam folder, if so, you need to ADD [email protected]********.co.uk and [email protected]********.co.uk to you safe senders list in your email client (be it Outlook, Entourage, Yahoo, Hotmail).

Entry was made by opening the email, nothing more had to be done by the user.

We will look at communicating the newsletter via the site next time round, we need to be able to identify the user who opens it, otherwise we cannot pick a winner!

So, sorry to those of you who didnt receive the newsletter. If you want to check with me if your email was bounced, drop me a mail with your registered email address and I can check the bounce backs.

Thanks

Jae


----------



## JayC

No newsletter for me.. or spam... j :?


----------



## robokn

Jae, 
I never recieved it either and there is no blocking on my end

Rob


----------



## mailrush

Nothing received here either...


----------



## jayTTapp

Jae said:


> was sent to all active users who opted in to recieve communication from the TT Forum via email.


Jae, 
Nothing blocked or in the spam folder.

If I opted out to recieve communication via email can this setting be check and changed somewhere??

Thanks
Jay


----------



## jaqcom

I didnt get one either [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tonyabacus

I got mine thanks Jae, but looks like I didn't win.


----------



## Jess TT

I got the 1st email, ad I joined recently . . .

No2nd email though :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh

i didnt get anything... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nilesong

Me niether.


----------



## sTTranger

thats rubbush, i never got an e-mail and i get notification of forum replies

Something STINKS


----------



## wallstreet

sTTranger said:


> thats rubbush, i never got an e-mail and i get notification of forum replies
> 
> Something STINKS


ditto where is the info on how to get the email


----------



## Dino

I got the email and joined the forum recently.....unfortunately no second email....damn, have to keep my fingers crossed for next year :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Jess TT said:


> I got the 1st email, ad I joined recently . . .
> 
> No 2nd email though :roll:





Dino said:


> I got the email and joined the forum recently.....unfortunately no second email....damn, have to keep my fingers crossed for next year :roll:


Am I missing something here... read Jae's first post three times now and no mention of a second e mail :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> Jess TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 1st email, ad I joined recently . . .
> 
> No 2nd email though :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dino said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the email and joined the forum recently.....unfortunately no second email....damn, have to keep my fingers crossed for next year :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I missing something here... read Jae's first post three times now and no mention of a second e mail :?
Click to expand...

To say he'd won DOH :wink:


----------



## Farky

I got the email, who won?


----------



## Saffy

Didn't get the email either :?


----------



## seasurfer

I didnt get any email - :?

Gill


----------



## Toshiba

I'd like to thank the academy for this most prestigious nomination,
I have to say it was a surprise but nothing less than i deserve....


----------



## Jae

The "winner" has yet to respond to either my or Peters (Forge) email to claim the prize.

We will wait until after the holidays to see if he responds, if not, we will draw again. Ill look at a way in which to enable you all to view the email online (and embed your userId in it) so that if we need to draw again, you can all take part!

Check back later today for the link...

Cheers

Jae


----------



## fut1a

Jae said:


> The "winner" has yet to respond to either my or Peters (Forge) email to claim the prize.
> 
> We will wait until after the holidays to see if he responds, if not, we will draw again. Ill look at a way in which to enable you all to view the email online (and embed your userId in it) so that if we need to draw again, you can all take part!
> 
> Check back later today for the link...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


On behalf of the winner i accept the prize......thanks very much......world peace and all that


----------



## Bikerz

Seeing as Forge is down the road, I can go pick up and save you postage, so can I win? :wink:

I never got newsletter either and yet I get the notifications via email. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd

If you did not get the email go to USER CONTROL PANEL --> BOARD PREFERENCES --> GLOBAL SETTINGS ( first option) and check the following is ticked to yes

Administrators can e-mail me information:


----------



## Bikerz

ALREADY IS and sure others are too as we all got PM emails just not this one, did it come off same list?


----------



## jammyd

I am guessing it does, but thats the only thing that I could see might have an effect :?


----------



## T3RBO

Had a problem with not receiving e mails from TTOC last year, and it turned out that my e mail address on the TTOC site was different to my forum one. Updated via the club site and never missed an e mail since


----------



## John-H

Hi Jae,

The email notifications of replies to posts started playing up at least as far back as 14th December so do you think the notification about the prize could have been affected in the same way seeing as you posted the news on the 16th? Just a thought but is it worth sending the same congratulations email again. Also, how can you tell it's been received?

Cheers,
John


----------



## JJ TT

Just found and read the xmas newsletter, have I got a chance of second prize!!! :roll:


----------



## seasurfer

I checked my settings and they are all as they should be but didnt recieve the letter :?


----------



## jr180

To all,

I think i am Winner of the Xmas TT Forum Newsletter, 2009 :lol:

Can somebody at the tt forum confirm for me. :!:

JR


----------



## kaplan98

I didn't receive any newsletter even though all the necessary boxes were checked and that is since my membership confirmed. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Jae

JR180,

As per the Emails, you are indeed the winner 

We have a new email marketing platform being introduced soon, which will ensure that the majority of you will receive future newsletters.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## seasurfer

What did he win ?  and congratulations


----------



## Jae

150 UKP to spend with Forge Motorsport 

www.forgemotorsport.co.uk

Cheers

Jae


----------

